# 22.12. 2010: Neues vom DAV: Keine Fusion um jeden Preis



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2010)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

von der Internetseite unseres Verbandes www.anglerverband.com sind neue 
Inhalte abrufbar:

"Keine Fusion um jeden Preis – Petri Dank für das Jahr 2010", so der Präsident des Deutschen Anglerverbandes, Günter  Markstein, in seinen Worten zum neuen Jahr an die Mitglieder des DAV. 
Er beantwortet die oft gestellten Fragen 
"Warum brauchen wir diese Fusion – uns geht es doch 
gut?!" 
und 
"Wo stehen wir bei den Fusionsverhandlungen?". 
Dabei stellt 
Günter Markstein fest: 
"Wir werden nichts, auf das wir stolz sind, aufgeben. Stolz sind wir auch auf das, was wir im Jahr 2010 erreicht  haben." 

Hinter allen Aktivitäten des DAV steckt eine Menge Arbeit, die 
meiste davon ehrenamtlich. Der Dank des Präsidenten geht an alle Unterstützer unseres Verbandes.
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=255&Itemid=267

Mit freundlichen Grüßen sowie guten Wünschen für das Weihnachtsfest und 
das neue Jahr!
Philipp Freudenberg


----------



## mcrae (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 22.12. 2010: Neues vom DAV: Keine Fusion um jeden Preis*

Sehr vernünftige Einstellung von Herrn Markstein!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 22.12. 2010: Neues vom DAV: Keine Fusion um jeden Preis*

Und auch mal für einen Funktionär/Politiker relativ eindeutig und klar..


----------



## Tomasz (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 22.12. 2010: Neues vom DAV: Keine Fusion um jeden Preis*

So ist er mein el Presidente#6.
Als DAV-Mitglied lob ich mir nach dem Geeiere in den Vereinsversammlungen im letzten Jahr die klare Stellungnahme des el Presidente.
Und das mit dem Angeln lernt es auch schon irgendwann. Wenn nicht kann er sich ja im Board Tips holen, wie man auch "große" Fische fangen kann:q.
Mein eignes kleines bescheidenes Boot steht ihm auch immer zur Verfügung:vik:.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## ivo (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 22.12. 2010: Neues vom DAV: Keine Fusion um jeden Preis*

Nach meinen Informationen ist aber nicht alles was Herr Markstein da anspricht geklärt, u.a. die paritätische Besetzung des Präsidiums und der neue Präsident sind ebenfalls noch offen.

Der VDSF lehnt diese Parität ab, denn er möchte ja in seiner Politik fortfahren. Da will sich keiner ändern!

Es ist zwar sehr schön wenn man viel Gewicht gegen die Anglerfeinde haben könnte, jedoch wenn diese Feinde im eigenen Verband sitzen dürfte es eher nachteilig sein. Sprich wir setzen uns eine Laus in unseren Pelz. Darauf kann ich verzichten.


----------



## Tomasz (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 22.12. 2010: Neues vom DAV: Keine Fusion um jeden Preis*

Deswegen ja zu Recht:
"Keine Fusion um jeden Preis"#6.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## a.bu (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 22.12. 2010: Neues vom DAV: Keine Fusion um jeden Preis*

Wie soll im Großen das funktionieren was im Kleinen nicht funktioniert.

Im wunderschönen Schleswig -Holstein sitzen zwei Verbände die Zusammenarbeit scheuen wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.

Kleiner Vorschlag zur Abhilfe.
Verlinkung der Internetseiten vom LSFV mit denen des MAV-SH und der Angelunion-Nord.

Gegenseitige Einladungen der Vorsitzenden zum Abbau von Vorurteilen und Austauschen von Meinungen.

Bei Gemeinschaftsfischen der Verbände gegenseitige Einladung der Mitglieder des jeweils anderen Verbandes usw.

Den gegenseitigen Zugang zu Verbandsgewässern ermöglichen.

So könnten ganz schnell Vorurteile abgebaut und Vertrauen geschaffen werden. Vielleicht müssen da einige Leute ganz einfach mal über ihren Schatten springen und wenn das ganze dann nicht funktioniert, dann kann man sich immer noch beharken. 

Ein verordneter Zusammenschluß von oben wird niemals funktionieren, wenn die Basis das nicht unterstützt. 

Viele Grüße Andreas


----------



## ivo (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 22.12. 2010: Neues vom DAV: Keine Fusion um jeden Preis*



a.bu schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Den gegenseitigen Zugang zu Verbandsgewässern ermöglichen.
> ...



Ich will den VDSF-Verein/Verband sehen, der freiwillig sein Gewässer öffnet.:q:q:q

Die geben nix raus. Im Gegenteil mehr Abschottung ist das Ziel.

@Tomasz
Ich bezweifle, dass es keine Fusion um jeden Preis geben wird. Ansonsten hätte der DAV schon die Konsequenzen gezogen und das Projekt abgeschrieben. Man möchte sich jedoch nicht als Neinsager hinstellen (lassen) und verhandelt weiter. Der VDSF ist in seiner jetzigen Verhandlungsführung m.M. unmöglich. Durch dieses ständige Weiterverhandeln hat die VDSF-Spitze m.M. erreicht was sie wollte. Jetzt wird Scheibchen um Scheibchen weg verhandelt bis die Herren am Ziel sind. Ein neuer in der Wolle gefärbter Naturschutzverband. Viele DAV-Mitglieder wollen das nicht. Die Verbandsspitze macht trotzdem Munter weiter. In meinem Regionalverband wird es zu dem Thema eine Mitgliederabstimmung geben. Wie Herr Markstein trotzdem davon ausgehen kann das im Zeitplan "fusioniert" wird ist mir schleierhaft (die Übernahme ist für den 01.01.12 geplant). Ich kann nur jedem Verband im DAV empfehlen, auch seine Mitglieder abstimmen zu lassen. M. M. stehen die Chancen gut das die Mitglieder die Übernahme ablehnen.


----------



## Tomasz (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 22.12. 2010: Neues vom DAV: Keine Fusion um jeden Preis*

Hallo @ivo,
ja eine Urabstimmung unter den DAV-Mitgliedern wäre mehr als wünschenswert. Aber wenn man die von Politikern und eben auch Verbandsfunktionären vorsichtig vorgetragenen Einschätzungen zwischen den Zeilen lesen kann, ist die Einschätzung vom DAV-Präsident ein "klares" Zeichen, dass unter den gegewärtigen Bedingungen es so keine Fusion geben wird. Ist hat diplomatisch ausgedrückt, um den Gegenüber nicht vollends zu verprellen, aber eigentlich unter den gegebenen Umständen ein klares Wort.
Davon ab wird bei uns von den Oberen auf Kreisebene immer wieder beschworen, dass es auch nach einer Fusion, selbständig agierende Landesverbände geben wird, die ihre Art der Angelpolitik weiter verfolgen werden. Ob das machbar ist, bleibt abzuwarten. Daher auch mein Statement: *Keine Fusion um jeden Preis  *

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 22.12. 2010: Neues vom DAV: Keine Fusion um jeden Preis*

So seh ich das auch..


----------



## a.bu (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 22.12. 2010: Neues vom DAV: Keine Fusion um jeden Preis*

@Tomasz

ein Dachverband und viele kleine Landesverbände die ihr eigenes Süppchen kochen.|uhoh:
Wenn man jetzt böse wäre würde man eine Brücke zu verfehlter Weltpolitik spannen, Sowjetunion,Jugoslawien, eine Zentralregierung und viele kleine Staaten die zusammen mußten aber gar nicht wollten.
Das Ende kennen wir ja, geht ne Zeit lang gut und dann fliegt der Scheiß auseinander.
Manche Fehler muß man halt erst machen bevor man merkt das man auf dem Holzweg ist.#d

Gruß Andreas


----------



## ivo (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 22.12. 2010: Neues vom DAV: Keine Fusion um jeden Preis*

Eure Kreisvertreter erzählen auch viel wenn der Tag lang ist. Davon ab, mit frommen Wünschen und Hoffnungen kommt man nicht weit.
Gibt es denn in Brandenburg eine Abstimmung zu diesem Thema, oder lasst ihr für euch entscheiden?


----------



## Tomasz (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 22.12. 2010: Neues vom DAV: Keine Fusion um jeden Preis*



Tomasz schrieb:


> ...Davon ab wird bei uns von den Oberen auf Kreisebene immer wieder beschworen, dass es auch nach einer Fusion, selbständig agierende Landesverbände geben wird, die ihre Art der Angelpolitik weiter verfolgen werden. Ob das machbar ist, bleibt abzuwarten. Daher auch mein Statement: *Keine Fusion um jeden Preis  *



Hallo a.bu,
hab ich doch eigentlich klar geschrieben, auch ich zweifele daran, ob eine eigenständige Landespolitik wie bisher unter dem Dach des DAV erfolgt, dann noch möglich ist.
Von daher: *Keine Fusion um jeden Preis.
*
Ob es eine Urabstimmung zur Fusion auf Mitgliederebene geben wird, kann ich nicht sagen. Ich gehe angesichts der Tragweite davon aus. 
Aber solange nicht über ein gemeinsames Papier auf Bundesebene entschieden ist...#c*.
*Bei einem Ereignis von viel größerer Tragweite, der Wiedervereinigung beider deutschen Staaten auf Grundlage des Einigungsvertrages, hat mich jedenfalls niemand gefragt, ob ich das will|rolleyes. Entscheidend dafür waren die ersten freien Wahlen ein halbes Jahr zuvor. 
In einer Demokratie ist es nunmal so, dass man die Entscheidungsträger bekommt, die man verdient|uhoh:.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## ivo (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 22.12. 2010: Neues vom DAV: Keine Fusion um jeden Preis*

Also keine Mitgliederabstimmung...

Ihr solltet diese anstrengen. Über den Verein an den Kreis und den Landesverband. Wenn ihr das nicht von unten macht wird sich auch keiner bewegen. Dann werdet ihr wie die Schafe zur Schlachtbank geführt.


----------



## Tomasz (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 22.12. 2010: Neues vom DAV: Keine Fusion um jeden Preis*

Meines Wissens ist zum gegenwärtigen Stand tatsächlich keine Abstimmung geplant. 

http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=202&Itemid=212

Ob das so bleiben wird und wie die Einflußmöglichkeiten sind, wird man sehen. 
Solange sich der DAV aber weiterhin so kämpferisch für seine Angler zeigt, mache ich mir da auch nicht allzu große Sorgen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## ivo (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 22.12. 2010: Neues vom DAV: Keine Fusion um jeden Preis*

Es wird auch bei euch keine geben. Es sei den ihr erwacht aus der Lethargie und beantragt eine. 

Bei mir gäbs auch keine wenn wir die nicht angeschoben und verlangt hätten. Abwarten ist vollkommen Kontraproduktiv. Ist erst mal alles in Sack und Tüten geht es viel zu schnell als das einer von euch noch was mitbekommt geschweige den eine Abstimmung initiieren kann. Entweder ihr bewegt euch jetzt oder ihr werdet schlicht geschlachtet und überfahren. 
Im übrigen finanziert ihr mit euren Beiträgen den Landesverband, also habt ihr m.M. auch das Recht auf eine Abstimmung. Nur dieses Recht muss man auch durchsetzen.


----------



## Tomasz (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 22.12. 2010: Neues vom DAV: Keine Fusion um jeden Preis*



Tomasz schrieb:


> ..
> Ob es eine Urabstimmung zur Fusion auf Mitgliederebene geben wird, kann ich nicht sagen. Ich gehe angesichts der Tragweite davon aus.
> Aber solange nicht über ein gemeinsames Papier auf Bundesebene entschieden ist...#c*.
> *



Ich kann Deine Bedenken durchaus verstehen, aber ich habe eine andere Auffassung von der Arbeitsweise eines Verbandes. Sie sind die gewählten Vertreter, ob es mir nun passt oder nicht und sie sollen erst einmal ihre Arbeit machen können. Wenn denn vielleicht mal ein Papier zur Beschlussfassung vorliegt und dieses hat Mängel, dann sollte es auch einen von unten nach oben getragen ein Wille zur Abstimmung geben. Bis dahin aber soll erstmal sachlich gearbeitet werden können. 
Eine Abstimmung über ungelegte Eier bringt mir nichts.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 22.12. 2010: Neues vom DAV: Keine Fusion um jeden Preis*

Nun, ich würde mir mehr Funktionäre mit der Einstellung Herrn Marksteins wünschen. 
Er legt die allgemeinen Probleme und die daraus abzuleitenden Maßnahmen dar. Ohne zu beschönigen, vor allem aber ohne vorauseilenden Gehorsam. 

Sehr gute, ausgewogene Worte, Herr Markstein. #6



Betrachte ich die Gegenseite, so kann ich mir momentan eine Fusion nicht wirklich vorstellen. Nicht jedenfalls mit der momentanen Position und Besetzung. Ich glaube daher zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt auch nicht, dass eine Abstimmung beim DAV überhaupt notwendig sein wird.

Ich glaube vielmehr, dass man beim DAV in der Lage ist, die Bedürfnisse und Wünsche der Basis wahrzunehmen und zu vertreten. 
Es wäre ein wirklich tolle Sache, wenn man das beim VdSF auch hinbekommt. Dann, und erst dann, wird eine Fusion das bewirken, was beabsichtigt ist. Nämlich einen starken Verband zu haben, der für die Angelfischerei eintritt.


----------



## gründler (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 22.12. 2010: Neues vom DAV: Keine Fusion um jeden Preis*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Solange sich der DAV aber weiterhin so kämpferisch für seine Angler zeigt, mache ich mir da auch nicht allzu große Sorgen.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz


 

Och....das hat der VDSF in ner 80er 90er auch getan,wir werden für euch kämpfen......wir werden alles tun damit alles so bleibt wie es ist.........

Was auch zu beobachten ist draussen am Wasser schimpfen 95% der Angler übern VDSF und deren Machenschaften,aber so wie es um was schriftliches geht in form von Anträgen.......oder sei es nur hier im Netz,ist keiner mehr da von diesen ganzen Anti VDSF Anglern die am Wasser schreien.


Rest erspar ich mir,.

#h


----------



## ivo (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 22.12. 2010: Neues vom DAV: Keine Fusion um jeden Preis*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Ich kann Deine Bedenken durchaus verstehen, aber ich habe eine andere Auffassung von der Arbeitsweise eines Verbandes. Sie sind die gewählten Vertreter, ob es mir nun passt oder nicht und sie sollen erst einmal ihre Arbeit machen können. Wenn denn vielleicht mal ein Papier zur Beschlussfassung vorliegt und dieses hat Mängel, dann sollte es auch einen von unten nach oben getragen ein Wille zur Abstimmung geben. Bis dahin aber soll erstmal sachlich gearbeitet werden können.
> Eine Abstimmung über ungelegte Eier bringt mir nichts.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Wir stimmen auch nicht über ungelegte Eier ab. Sondern über die gesamten Ergebnisse. Klar soll der Verband arbeiten. Aber die erste und letzte Instanz ist das Mitglied. Und bei solch weitreichenden Veränderungen hat m.M. jedes Mitglied das Recht selber zu wählen was es will.

Aber bitte wenn du denkst das du hinterher noch etwas aufhalten kannst.#d Jedem das seine, ist ja gleich Weihnachten einige sollen ja auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann glauben.

Ich sag nur noch: Vertrauen ist gut, *Kontrolle ist besser*.

Das gilt auch für Verbandsvertreter.


----------



## Tomasz (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 22.12. 2010: Neues vom DAV: Keine Fusion um jeden Preis*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So seh ich das auch..





Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ... Ich glaube daher zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt auch nicht, dass eine Abstimmung beim DAV überhaupt notwendig sein wird.
> 
> Ich glaube vielmehr, dass man beim DAV in der Lage ist, die Bedürfnisse und Wünsche der Basis wahrzunehmen und zu vertreten.
> ...



Seht Ihr Jungs, auf ruhiger sachlicher Ebene meinen und wollen wir das selbe#6. "Das habe ich mir schon so lange gewünscht" um es mal mit den Worten meiner kleinen Nicht zu sagen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## ivo (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 22.12. 2010: Neues vom DAV: Keine Fusion um jeden Preis*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Ich glaube vielmehr, dass man beim DAV in der Lage ist, die Bedürfnisse und Wünsche der Basis wahrzunehmen und zu vertreten.
> ...




Wenn das so stimmen würde, dürfte es keine Verhandlungen mehr geben. Die Basis lehnt eine Übernahme nun mal ab. Nach meinen Gesprächen mit der DAV-Führung hab ich eher den Eindruck, dass da eigene Süppchen gekocht werden. Würde man auf die Stimmen der Basis hören wäre sofort Schluss mit diesen Experimenten. Aber es gibt ja 5000 Stimmen von außen die den Verband mehr als nur drängen dieser Übernahme zuzustimmen. Ich lass mir aber z.B. nicht von einem Fischereiverband vorschreiben was in meinem Anglerverband gemacht wird. Weshalb in meinem Regionalverband eine Mitgliederabstimmung durchgeführt wird. Ich hab einfach keine Lust wenn es irgendwann heißt, ja ist alles erledigt wir sind jetzt zusammen und, überspitzt formuliert, angeln gehen dürft ihr nun nicht mehr wir sind jetzt ein reinrassiger Naturschutzverband. 
Es ist schlicht und einfach naiv, wenn einige Vertreter des DAV denken durch ihren Einfluss im neuen Verband die alten Betonköpfe des VDSF ändern zu können. Wir  würden im neuen Verband höchstens 15% der Mitglieder ausmachen. Da werden wir einfach platt gemacht, überfahren. Da träumen einige Herren m.M., inkl meines Landesvorsitzenden. Aber der kennt ja m.M. dazu.


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 22.12. 2010: Neues vom DAV: Keine Fusion um jeden Preis*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Seht Ihr Jungs, auf ruhiger sachlicher Ebene meinen und wollen wir das selbe#6. "Das habe ich mir schon so lange gewünscht" um es mal mit den Worten meiner kleinen Nicht zu sagen.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz



Mir Dir kann ich grundsätzlich auf ruhiger, sachlicher Ebene diskutieren (auch wenn´s manchmal vielleicht ein wenig emotional wird).

Mit dem DAV ebenfalls, auch wenn das selten der Fall ist (sein muss).

Mit anglerfreundlich gesinnten VdSFlern auch.

Mit und über den VdSF und dessen Politik ist es mit Ruhe und Sachlichkeit seit über 30 Jahren bei mir vorbei. Weil man irgendwann einsehen muss, dass Ruhe und Sachlichkeit alleine nichts, aber auch gar nichts bewegen. 

" Gebranntes Kind scheut das Feuer ", und ich bin schon mehr als angekokelt. 

Lippenbekenntnisse werden mich niemals pro VdSF überzeugen, da zählen nur noch Offenheit und Taten, das ist meine Meßlatte. 

Und so habe ich überhaupt nichts gegen eine Fusion einzuwenden. In 4 oder 5 Jahren, und wenn der VdSF bis dahin bewiesen hat. dass er seine bisherige Politik des vorauseilenden, anglerfeindlichen Gehorsams gegenüber Tier- und Naturschutz aufgegeben hat, und stattdessen mit und für die Angler kräftig in Sachen Naturschutz agiert.


----------



## ivo (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 22.12. 2010: Neues vom DAV: Keine Fusion um jeden Preis*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...
> Und so habe ich überhaupt nichts gegen eine Fusion einzuwenden. *In 4 oder 5 Jahren*, und wenn der VdSF bis dahin bewiesen hat. dass er seine bisherige Politik des vorauseilenden, anglerfeindlichen Gehorsams gegenüber Tier- und Naturschutz aufgegeben hat, und stattdessen mit und für die Angler kräftig in Sachen Naturschutz agiert.



Dem könnte man zustimmen. Aber vorher muss wohl erst personaltechnisch etwas verändert werden. Herr Mohnert findet ja die Politik seines Verbandes (seine eigene) richtig, siehe Gespräch mit Thomas zum Thema Bayern gesetzlich verpflichtetes Abschlachten. usw


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 22.12. 2010: Neues vom DAV: Keine Fusion um jeden Preis*

Abwarten Ivo, abwarten. 

Meine ganz alleine persönliche Meinung:

Die Person Mohnert ist für die Fusions verbrannt und wird, wenn es zu einer Vereinigung der Verbände kommen sollte, keine Rolle spielen.

Nochmal, meine ganz persönliche und unmaßgebliche Einschätzung.


----------



## mcrae (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 22.12. 2010: Neues vom DAV: Keine Fusion um jeden Preis*

Sobald Verhandlungen an einer Person (Personen allgemein) festgemacht werden, kann man sie im allgemeinen als gescheitert betrachten.


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 22.12. 2010: Neues vom DAV: Keine Fusion um jeden Preis*

So isses.


----------



## Blauzahn (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 22.12. 2010: Neues vom DAV: Keine Fusion um jeden Preis*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Abwarten Ivo, abwarten.
> 
> Meine ganz alleine persönliche Meinung:
> 
> ...



 Ralf..
Ich formuliere es mal anders:

Durch den Tod von Mikulin wurden die Verhandlungen erst möglich,
kommen aber erst nach dem Ausscheiden von Mohnert zum Abschluß.

Grüße


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 22.12. 2010: Neues vom DAV: Keine Fusion um jeden Preis*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Ralf..
> Ich formuliere es mal anders:
> 
> Durch den Tod von Mikulin wurden die Verhandlungen erst möglich,
> ...



Oder so.


----------



## gründler (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 22.12. 2010: Neues vom DAV: Keine Fusion um jeden Preis*

Namen sollten völlig aussen vorstehen,wichtig wirklich wichtig das die Herren die was zu melden haben,auch dazu stehen was sie sagen und nicht vorne Warmduschen und hinten alle ins kalte Wasser schmeißen.

Und sich ausschließlich für Angler einsetzen,für das Hobby Angeln mit allen drum und dran,so wie es überall anders gang und gebe ist.

Das ist das wichtigste,wer da sitzt ist egal er muss es nur ehrlich meinen und dazu 120% stehen.

Aber das wird wohl nen traum bleiben.

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 22.12. 2010: Neues vom DAV: Keine Fusion um jeden Preis*

NAChdem sich de r VDSF offiziell nicht mehr beim DAV wege nbder Fusion nah der HV des VDSF in Göttingen gemeldet hatte, will der DAV nun seinerseits das Gespräch mit dem VDSF suchen und Terminund Inhalte dazu anbieten.

Sobald wir da mehr erfahren, werden wir euch wie üblich informieren.


----------

